# 'allo 'allo



## egmccann (Nov 25, 2012)

Greetings, salutations and heyhawaya!

My name's Eric. I've been... oh, lifelong airplane nut and history nut. (Well, after the very young dinosaur stage passed - which, I suppose, is technically history as well. So likely at least 30 years.) Ran across the forum while doing a bit of a search for interesting IL-2 markings, decided to register and see what's up. 

Been modeling about as long, it seems, from "helping" my dad out on his projects (sailing ships - too much rigging for me!) to my own interests - almost entirely aircraft. Topic-era specific, I tend to be rather a fan of a few aircraft - P-36/Hawk 75s, the P-47, SBD, F6F, FW-190, HE-162 (just something about it...) though if it has wings, I'll give it a look. 

Not a vet (being deaf in one ear they seem to have thought was a problem,) always regretted that. About the closest I came was time in the civil air patrol waaay back in school - though being *that* close to a Harrier taking off and an A-10 making passes on the field, well - good memories. 

In any case, glad to be here, hope I can contribute some!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. Check the place out, and if you want to post some of your work, we would be happy to see it!
There is a Group Build going on that covers 1914 to 1939, sure would be happy for you to join in, Enjoy!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum Eric! Please enjoy and if you have questions, feel free to ask. There a a lot of helpful folks here.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from the Right Coast!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome from England, the place where it never stops p*ssing down!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 25, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Welcome from England, the place where it never stops p*ssing down!



It would, you left the pisser more often! 

Welcome to the asyl...family Eric!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi and welcome from me in Denmark. *waves*


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2012)

G'day Eric, welcome from the right side of the Pacific and the best end of the world. You'll enjoy us, were all nuts!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

welcome aboard Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

I am _not_ nuts - I have a certificate to prove it !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Airframes said:


> I am _not_ nuts - I have a certificate to prove it !!



Those coming in the Kellogs Frosties doesn't count! Not any more than that Batman outfit makes you the Batman!
Time to change the medication me thinks!


----------

